# Period/Discharge??



## faye77 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi, after some advise please,
I had a 2 day period this month normally have 4-6days, but after 2 days ive had a brown discharge and continue to have it now for 14 days   . When we have intercourse the discharge is noticable also   .

Any ideas?? thanks x


----------



## Crossed4Luck (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Faye, didnt want to read and run,

I see you have not had any replies yet and sorry I cant answer you question and that also puzzles me, maybe just a short period this month? Have you dont a prego test to be on the safe side? x


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Faye77, 

What day did your period start? and what day do you usually get your period?  

Maybe it wasn't a period at all....?

I would do a pregnancy test just to be sure


----------



## faye77 (Oct 24, 2009)

catkin79 said:


> Hi Faye77,
> 
> What day did your period start? and what day do you usually get your period?
> 
> ...


My period started on the 20th and normally arrives on the 19th


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

is that the 19th day of your cycle, or the 19th of the calendar month?

Sorry, not sure - a 19 day cycle sounds very short x


----------



## faye77 (Oct 24, 2009)

catkin79 said:


> is that the 19th day of your cycle, or the 19th of the calendar month?
> 
> Sorry, not sure - a 19 day cycle sounds very short x


the 19th day of the month!!


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

so does that make your cycles about 28 - 30 days?


----------



## faye77 (Oct 24, 2009)

catkin79 said:


> so does that make your cycles about 28 - 30 days?


Yes x


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Faye77, 

Just googled 'brown discharge' and seems that it can be a normal occurrence and sign that the reproductive system is cleaning itself and forming new tissues. However, as it's been 14+ days, probably best to check with your GP, just to be sure it's not a sign of something more sinister.

Good luck and let us know how you get on x


----------



## faye77 (Oct 24, 2009)

its still just as bad, maybe worse!. Booked in at GP for Tuesday! thanks x


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck. Keep us posted x


----------



## faye77 (Oct 24, 2009)

Been to the gp he said it all sems strange, I had a problem a few months ago with bacterial vaginosis that was treated with 2 lots of antibiotics and produced a white discharge so this times its very differnt. Have had anouther cervical swab done and to await results to see if we treat with more antibiotics or do more tests ie ulta sound scans etc!


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Glad you've been to GP to have it checked out.  Hope swab comes back OK x


----------



## faye77 (Oct 24, 2009)

Came back showing infection again! so more antibiotics for a week! then back to gp. Thats 3 infections in the last few months


----------



## faye77 (Oct 24, 2009)

ok period arrived sat and gone by today (mon) and again now got the discharge whats going on?! x


----------

